

Is the FTC targeting Google? - AviSchneider
http://geektime.com/2013/06/23/is-the-ftc-targeting-googlftcs-review-of-the-google-waze-deal-read-like-an-ayn-rand-novel/

======
yanivf
Google does have a huge monopoly on the search market, but in the Maps market
it has a lot of competition. It is interesting to try and figure out if there
is anything to it other than actually digging through Google iteslf...

------
avishayil
I don't think the deal will fall on THIS matter...

------
Simplychee
And here I thought they rub each other's back ...

------
moranit
wow! disturbing.

